# Some might know these [email protected]



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

The Sinner brothers that is. These guys are good or lucky or both. Pleasure to hunt with thats for sure!










[/img]


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

Lets hear a few details to set those pictures up.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

DETAILS! thanks for sharing though... :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I see the horseshoe is still stuck up there Lyle!! :lol:

Nice work guys!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Some guys just have it....


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Alright Lyle, how is that we don't shoot any jewelry when I'm with? WTF!

Good spring you boys are having!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Lyle, maybe next time in Minot we'll had to try get you drunk and extract the lucky charm buried up there. Great job, looks like a heck of a fun shoot.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

must be nice. :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice shoot guys, you really stacked em up!


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Great pics. Nice collars. I like the Sillosocks.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Almost as lucky as JD! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks guys. I had a week of vacation to burn so i figured what better way. Last monday morning 5 of us hunted and killed 19 with a leg band. (No i didnt get that one) Monday afternoon Mr. Lee and i hunted and killed 97 with the two neck collars. Tuesday morning was three of us and we killed 103 out of the same field. So for 4 days of hunting i saw just about 300 die. And i called it a spring after that. I didnt want to push my luck. As far as the other collar i was there for that one but i know 4 of them killed 169.

It was good to hunt with you again Steve, i think we should do it more often though cuz everytime we do we kill 100 plus. Take care

Oh yeah so what do i owe Lone Drake outfitters for the that hunt or are we even cuz i found the field? :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Myre i have just as many collars as you do now, but yes it is still up there


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> Myre i have just as many collars as you do now, but yes it is still up there


Lyle....You know the drakekiller had everything to do about it..... :beer:
If you or J.D. want to give the horseshoe up for a bit, I am willing to walk funny for awhile!


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> Oh yeah so what do i owe Lone Drake outfitters for the that hunt or are we even cuz i found the field?


 I think I still owe you!

It was a darn good week. We ended up with 10 bands from 651 geese in 5 days.The high day was 193!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice hunt and pics guys - gotta love the bluebird weather.

Mr. Lee you should start in the Dakota's next year as they treat you better. Or, it could be the absense of those spendy FB's.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice harvest guys... :wink:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> Or, it could be the absense of those spendy FB's.


 Fullbodies are like a truck without an engine.

Hard to move and not very effective!

But...they both look pretty!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Right on Fellas, way to grind them up!!

I knew them areas were going to produce some nasty results!! :wink:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr. Lee said:


> > Or, it could be the absense of those spendy FB's.
> 
> 
> Fullbodies are like a truck without an engine.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Nice going Mr. Lee looks like you got this snow goosin stuff down.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

you should tell him the guide gets the bands. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

lucky basterd jeff...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Damn! Way to go guys. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Lee said:


> The Sinner brothers that is.


Well, Sinners in more way then one you could put it. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Are you guys from Castleton? 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive been through there a time or two PJ


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> Are you guys from Castleton? 8)


 :rollin: :rollin:

This Nodak Outdoors inside joke has been brought to you by :koolaid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

LOL! :lol: :beer:

Hey, are you guys related to the former governor?


----------

